

Overview of Text Mining - brendamorgan
http://www.edupristine.com/blog/text-mining-overview

======
brendamorgan
Text mining is an analytical field which derives high quality information from
text. Text mining is widely used in the industry when data is unstructured.
Derived information can be provided in the form of numbers (indices),
categories or clusters, summary of text. This article focusses on applications
of text mining, workflow and example.

